

BitcoinMessenger - Send a public message using the Bitcoin blockchain - clement87
http://www.btcmessenger.com

======
Djehngo
I don't understand the relevance of the title to the service, but it seems
like an interesting way of using the bitcoin blockchain to strongly time-stamp
messages.

Also the fact that it costs you money to send a message and the more you spend
the more "important" the message is happens to be interesting.

------
zacinbusiness
So wait....each time someone sends a message with this service...they are also
just handing this guy some money? Genius!

------
Jonovono
Where do you write the message?

------
TimCinel
What will you do with the dust?

------
gabemart
How does this work?

